# HDMI as of 0xFA



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Identified Systems: As of 11/22/2006 4:45PM CST, Post 14


Sony: KV-32HS420 Details
LG: 37LC2D Details
Sharp: LC-45GD6U Details
Sony: KDF-50E2000 Details
Vizio: L32HDTV Details
Westinghouse: W37W1 Details
Olevia: 532H Details
Samsung: LNS4096 Details
Sharp: 40C37U LCD TV Details
Hitachi: 50VS810 Details
Sony: KDF55XS955 Details
Mitsubishi: 52525 Details


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Also... do check with the manufacture website for your TV / Switcher / Amp

It is possible there is also a firmware update for your TV/ Switcher / Amp as well.

*IF* you have a link for a specific model TV, to get the latest software... please send it to me..
We will list them here.

HDMI is a two way street... HR20 and TV have to be talking the same "language"

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Philips TV's (Find your model, then click on Product Support) *Link*


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Over the last few releases, I have put the HDMI tracking in the main discussion thread. And I don't know if I have been missing them or what, but the volume of HDMI issues has gone down.

With 0xFA out, I would like to refocus a bit on that specific area of the HR20.
So over this long holiday weekend... please take a moment to check your HDMI. If you have gone to component... try to re-hook up that HDMI cable.

*IF AND ONLY IF* you have issues, pleast post in this thread.

I would like to see this information, if available

-) Make and Model of TV
-) Year TV was made
-) Firmware version of the TV software
-) If you are using a HDMI switcher of any type (box or amp)... if so, what make/model

And finally a description of the problem... be it Audio or Video.

Note #1... You may have to unplug your TV to get it to reset it's HDMI port... if you had trouble in the past.
Note #2... If you already see your TV listed, you do not need to post again. One report is all it takes.
Note #3... DirecTV has done a lot of improvements to the HDMI code over the past few releases, that should virtually eliminate all "stability" issues when HDMI is connected.
Note #4... As of version 0xE3 - The HR20 will attept to reset/resync the HDMI connection with the TV, when you go in and out of standby mode


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

My usual HDMI post:

I have a Sony KV-32HS420 32" CRT (unknown firmware).
The problem (as previously posted):


> HDMI output causes my TV to recognize ALL programming as 16:9, even if it is SD 4:3. When this happens, my TV's "16:9 Enhanced Mode" kicks in, vertically compressing the output (even if 4:3 content) to widescreen format. If the content is already widescreen, it's squished vertically even further than 16:9. You can read about this feature my TV (and I'm sure many other Sonys) has at the bottom of page 7 and on page 59 of the manual, which you can download here, if you like.
> 
> Using component cables resolves the issue, and 16:9 Enhanced mode only kicks in for widescreen content, as it's supposed to.
> 
> The HR10-250's HDMI output works just fine with this feature, using the same cable with the same TV.


This has occurred in ALL HR20 software releases thus far.

You can see pics of what I'm talking about in this post.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL...Earl, you beat me to it. I'll see if I can get you the year of manufacture of my TV, and try the unplugging trick.

UPDATE:
-Date of manufacture: December 2004.
-No available software on the Sony site.
-Unplugged TV for ~5 minutes, and unplugged HDMI cable for the same time.
-Replugged everything back in, and it appears they've made some progress on the actual widescreen format, as it is no longer more vertically compressed than it should be (ie, the 16:9 Enhanced Mode appears to be working properly for widescreen content now).
-However, it still kicks in for 4:3 content. Some new pictures:

First, normal 4:3 content via component cables:



Next, the same image via HDMI (it squishes vertically as "16:9 Enhanced Mode" kicks in):



Now, a HD recording of Harry Potter via component:



And the same image via HDMI (looks the same! Yay!):



I verified that widescreen content is displayed properly via HDMI on live TV as well. I do not use my TV's built-in speakers for audio, so I cannot comment on that aspect of the HDMI connection.


----------



## petergaryr (Nov 22, 2006)

I have a Sony KDF-50E2000.

It allows simultaneous connection of both HDMI and component, so I am able to do a fairly good A/B comparison. I have adjusted both inputs to the same settings for PQ and AQ.

Prior to the FA release, I was experiencing an audio synch problem between the TV and HR20 via HDMI. In doing a comparison today, that no longer seems to be an issue.

Other than that, I don't see any significant difference between the HDMI and component connections.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Earl,

I tried unplugging the TV for roughly 5 minutes. Still no HDMI.

LG 37LC2d.


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

petergaryr said:


> I have a Sony KDF-50E2000.
> 
> It allows simultaneous connection of both HDMI and component, so I am able to do a fairly good A/B comparison. I have adjusted both inputs to the same settings for PQ and AQ.
> 
> ...


I also have this TV - I noticed before that as the day wore on, the audio sync on HDMI got worse. I am testing it again today, after FA, to see what happens.

But I have a question for you. You say "I have adjusted both inputs to the same settings for PQ and AQ." You can adjust these separately for each input? Or are you saying you just leave the settings the same when you switch between them?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

deebeeeff said:


> But I have a question for you. You say "I have adjusted both inputs to the same settings for PQ and AQ." You can adjust these separately for each input? Or are you saying you just leave the settings the same when you switch between them?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Talk about it via PM or in a new thread... I don't want to clutter this one up.


----------



## h0ckeysk8er (Oct 12, 2006)

-) Sharp LC-45GD6U
-) Probably late 2004 or early 2005 build date (but has had firmware updates and some internal board replacements)
-) Main Version 1.32 (2005/11/11)
Card Version 2.02
Monitor Version 3.09
-) No switches, etc....direct from HR20 to panel via HDMI
-) Optical digital audio from HR20 to Denon 2805

Note: Although both component and HDMI inputs show no signal when HR20 in standby, the Denon still shows signal on the optical digital audio port.

Problem: If panel is not powered on or is still initializing when the HR20 comes out of standby, the video signal fails to sync up. I can then cause a resync by:

- Switch from HDMI to component input on the panel
- Switch HR20 into and out of standby

While I could workaround the problem by switching the order of the startup macro on my remote, there is a low WAF since I have to insert around 6-8 seconds of delay between TV power on and HR20 out of standby for successful HDMI sync up. Wife and kids perceive that delay as a problem.


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Talk about it via PM or in a new thread... I don't want to clutter this one up.


Actually, I tried PM and it didn't seem to want to work. :nono2: SRY


----------



## deebeeeff (Oct 10, 2006)

Sony KDF-50E2000
Dunno when made; bought in October 2006.
Dunno how to find the TV firmware number
No HDMI switcher box

Even after 0xFA, the longer the TV is on, the more out of SYNC the audio and video get. 

Did turning off of TV and unplugging/replugging HDMI; same results.

Switching to component and then back to HDMI re-syncs them, but then as time passes they slowly go out of sync again.

Problem does not occur with component inputs.


----------



## mooniac (Sep 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> -) Make and Model of TV
> -) Year TV was made
> -) Firmware version of the TV software
> -) If you are using a HDMI switcher of any type (box or amp)... if so, what make/model
> ...


Since Version 0xE3, I get no output on HDMI at all. Here is the info you requested:

Vizio L32HDTV
Manufactured June 2006 (also tried with one from August 2006 with same result)
No idea how to get the firmware version but whatever they shipped with
No HDMI switcher or AVR in the signal path
Monoprice 6ft 24AWG w/ NetJacket (http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...cs_id=1024002&p_id=2219&seq=1&format=2&style=)

I have tried to reset the TV (unplug for 5-10 minutes), turn TV on first, turn TV on last, etc., and change formats all to no avail. I've also switched cables with no change in result.

Oh, and BTW, it worked perfectly before 0xE3.


----------



## HDNut (Aug 28, 2006)

This Wednesday morning, ofter reading the posts about the new software update, I turned on my Westinghouse W37W1 monitor to check out my HR20. I got no video at all from the HDMI output. The component output was OK, and I checked out the version of the software to confirm that I had been updated. Then I proceeded to the red-button resent, but that was of no help at all. I then tried a power-off power-on procedure without any difference. I then connected the HDMI output of the HR20 to the HDMI input on another Westinghouse W42W2 monitor, and the result was the same: No HDMI from the HR20. Up until now, the HDMI has been working very well for me. Could this new version of the software have caused the problem?


----------



## odmiese (Nov 22, 2006)

My AV reciever is an Onkyo tx-sr604.
When plugging in in HDMI I get a red washout over everything.

When I plug directly into my TV everything is fine.
My dvd player works fine thru the HDMI

When I reboot my reciever firt srceen I see is OK (nice & blue)

Then sometime before the it's done I get a flicker then a red was out.( the blue screen gets a nice shade of purple.

My main problem is I just bought this reciever yesterday because of the Dual HDMI, but if I can't get it working I need to take it back.
I didn't list anything about my TV because it seems to work with everything just the sr604 & the HR-20 can't seem to play nice.
T


----------



## induna (Aug 18, 2006)

Olevia 532H
2006
firmware A30-2.A19.A10.A01.A19

No switchers or amplifiers in the signal path

When I turn on my system the audio is distorted until I cycle through the inputs back to HDMI, or power cycle the TV. This problem was introduced with EF. I currently turn on the system with a Harmony remote which powers on the TV then the HR20.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

Having had no problems with component for the past two upgrades, I am a little gun shy on the move back to HDMI, but I made it anyway (I already have both cables plugged into the HR20 so it's easy to toggle between them). Right away, I noticed a lot of voice sync problems (none with component), but other than that, no problems so far. Of course, it's early.

If any problems arise, I will submit pertinent data (panel, firmware, etc.). Right now, keeping fingers crossed. But if the sync problems persist, I will move back to component. The PQ isn't different enough to justify dealing with sync issue.


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

OXFA
No HDMI output (tried both inputs on the TV)
Samsung LNS4096
Manufactured 2006
No idea how to get the firmware version but whatever they shipped with
No HDMI switcher or AVR in the signal path


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Sharp 40C37U LCD TV
Direct HDMI connection between tv and HR20.
No audio through HDMI. I've had the HR20 since the a couple weeks into the LA launch and haven't had this problem before. I just got done hooking up the component wiring for the first time and everything works fine now.

I've done the turn on/ turn off thing, soft reset, red button reset, unplug and replug the HDMI cable, turn DD on and off. Nothing has worked so far. It seems to have happened with the FA build as the audio stopped working just today.


----------



## Sport73 (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm having a major problem lately where every time I power on the TV I need to unplug it, replug it in order to get a picture. This happens on HDMI where my DirecTV HR20 is attached. 

Hitachi 50VS810
Manufactured late 2004
Direct HDMI connection

I use a Harmony 880 remote, which conducts all the power on commands etc. Is it possible that the timing of those commands is not allowing the HR20 to reset the HDMI sync?


----------



## qubit (Mar 17, 2006)

Sony KDF55XS955
HDMI
watching noggin, dora.
audio popping for half the show, when it stopped the volume got louder as if it was no longer muffled. Have seen another issue like this since.
Been on FA for a day or more now.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

Sport73 said:


> I'm having a major problem lately where every time I power on the TV I need to unplug it, replug it in order to get a picture. This happens on HDMI where my DirecTV HR20 is attached.
> 
> Hitachi 50VS810
> Manufactured late 2004
> ...


You should try the following sequence:
- turn TV on,
- if not off, turn the HR20 off,
- turn HR20 on.
If it works, it is less hassle than unplug/plug wires.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

Perhaps some good news. I have used the HR20 with my Denon Receiver (it will pass through all HDMI signals) to my Sony v2500 (a 1080p set) using both 'native' with all resolutions selected and also with the hr20 upscaling everything to 1080i. I eventually settled on using Native because my set seems to have a better scaler. 

Yesterday I ended up connecting the HR20 directly to the Sony v2500 (and using a TOS link to the receiver) and everything still works correctly. 

I have a few minor gripes:

(1) I wished it switched the native resolution more quickly when changing resolutions. When tunning to a channel the new channel quickly displays with the first channels resolution and then displays in the correct resolution.

(2) When in the UI (like the list view) where the video is tiny, and the channel changes in the little window, the HR20 switches resolutions right then. It makes much more sense to change it when it goes back to full screen. The result is a briefly blank screen which is very annoying,

(3) While not a strictly HDMI issue, but when in 1080i mode I wish the UI scaled better and showed more info. In particular I find the number of shows listed in the guide view too small. At 1080i you could show a lot more, or rearrange the screen/ui to show more. DirectTivo was better in this respect.


----------



## HDNut (Aug 28, 2006)

Yesterday morning, when I went to check whether my HR20 had updated software, I could not get any video from the HDMI output. Today I remember the resolution setting and when I checked it, it was changed during the reboot right after the update of the software from 1080i to 480i. Since the Westinghouse monitors do not work with 480i through the HDMI input, I had no video at all. Now I manually changed the res from 480i to 1080i and all is well. After many of the software updates in the past month, this did not happen.


----------



## dnslammers (Sep 13, 2006)

Mitsubishi 52525 (52" DLP)
HDMI Connection

With this latest software download, when I'm watching a local HD station (FOX)and it goes to commercial, the volume cuts in and out. When the HD program returns from commercial break, the audio is smooth again with no problems. Until the next commercial break.

Before this version, never had an issue with HDMI.

Stephen


----------



## mgcsooner (Dec 18, 2004)

dnslammers said:


> Mitsubishi 52525 (52" DLP)
> HDMI Connection
> 
> With this latest software download, when I'm watching a local HD station (FOX)and it goes to commercial, the volume cuts in and out. When the HD program returns from commercial break, the audio is smooth again with no problems. Until the next commercial break.
> ...


Similar experience today..I have been one of the lucky ones until today. Halfway through the 
Cowboy game, local MPEG4. the receiver stopped all remote commands except menu and guide buttons--nothing else worked on either of two remotes. Did a red button reset, now I have noticed a couple times since then while watching FOX MPEG4 Spiderman2, when it swtches between HD and SD for commercials, I am loosing audio. If I slip back, audio returns. Slip back is going back 15 seconds. 
Huh???:shrug: :shrug: :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:

EDIT--not HDMI--sound stops coming accross dd fibre link to AV sys also!!!Sound will not return on its own when HD programming resturns.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

What kind of HDMI prolems are out there?

I have the following:

Mitsibushi WD-62725 with the HDMI from the HR20 into my Denon AVR-3806 into the Mits. I have never seen any video problem. I am not getting audio via the HDMI tho. I have all audio turned of on the Mits and getting it through the Denon.bb


----------



## cawgijoe (Dec 22, 2005)

My Brother-in-law's Sony 60A2000 SXRD does not show a picture via HDMI.

He has it hooked up thru component.

All I have tried is the red-button reset. Black screen. No pic.

Cable being used is a brand new Monoprice HDMI cable. I have also tried both HDMI inputs on the TV.

Any suggestions besides red-button? Any tricks?

Update: We tried powering down, removing component, no luck.
Should he ask for a new box?

Any help here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

mgcsooner said:


> ...I have noticed a couple times since then while watching FOX MPEG4 Spiderman2, when it swtches between HD and SD for commercials, I am loosing audio. If I slip back, audio returns. Slip back is going back 15 seconds.
> Huh???:shrug: :shrug: :shrug: :shrug: :shrug:
> 
> .


The only problems I have had with audio is:

(1) I too saw weriod audio lag issues with FOX MPEG4 Spiderman2 last night; but I have had no other audio lag issues with 0xFA on any other stations. I do not know if this issue was HDMI specific--the audio lag was also happening off the TOS link.

(2) Many staions seem to have a second DD track and nothing ever is heard off those tracks. It is always slient. Seems like a bug, but since older HR20 software would crash the device when I tried this I think this is an improvement.  Again I am not sure if this is HDMI specific as well (also no audio off the TOS output.)


----------



## pavlov (Oct 18, 2006)

-) Make and Model of TV
*Panasonic TH-50PH9UK*

-) Year TV was made
*2006*

-) Firmware version of the TV software
unknown -- tv is about a month old. I assume the latest?

-) If you are using a HDMI switcher of any type (box or amp)... if so, what make/model
*Marantz SR8001* (about a month and a half old. receiver just came out)

I have my HR20 going to my Marantz SR8001 via HDMI and then HDMI out from my Marantz SR8001 to my Panasonic TH-50PH9UK.

These are similar the same problems I was seeing when I first got the box with the 0xE3 software although I haven't seen any quite as serious. I just switched back to HDMI yesterday after Early suggested most of the issues were fixed.

The biggest problem I'm having is that my receiver seems to be having trouble getting a solid HDMI connection with the DVR. I don't really know how to explain it, but the HDMI light on my receiver will come on breifly, then go off, then back on, then off, over and over again. Generally I have to change the channel in order to get it to sync up with my receiver and even then that doesn't always work immediatly. Sometimes even changing channels causing it to loop for a bit and sometimes it will eventually sync up and sometimes it won't.

I'll keep running with HDMI until I get really stuck, but I'd really like to see it just work


----------



## sheepishlion (Dec 4, 2005)

dnslammers said:


> Mitsubishi 52525 (52" DLP)
> HDMI Connection
> 
> With this latest software download, when I'm watching a local HD station (FOX)and it goes to commercial, the volume cuts in and out. When the HD program returns from commercial break, the audio is smooth again with no problems. Until the next commercial break.
> ...


I have the same problem with my optical audio on local hd channels, I don't think it is an HDMI issue as much as a receiver or possible broadcast issue. My initial thought when this happened was that it was "switching" audio sources, and that caused the audio to drop out for a while when going to a comercial. I don't think the comercials on local HD channels are recorded in HD, so this could be a problem with the upconversion to HD. That's just my two cents.

Also the problem was happening on my H20, and still happens with my HR20.


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

Update on my previous post. I selected HDMI, still no picture. (TV displayed the message "searching for signal") I then pressed and held "format" on my HR20 remote control for 5 seconds. The picture then came in.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

travelswiss said:


> Update on my previous post. I selected HDMI, still no picture. (TV displayed the message "searching for signal") I then pressed and held "format" on my HR20 remote control for 5 seconds. The picture then came in.


You should check the setup page where you select the resolutions your TV supports and make sure it is correct.


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

rsonnens said:


> You should check the setup page where you select the resolutions your TV supports and make sure it is correct.


That's what is odd. When setting up the HR20 I selected all four options as my TV accepts: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p. I had also toggled native mode off and on and still had no video. It wasn't until holding down on the "format" button before I received picture. Very strange.


----------



## Enrique B Chamorro (Oct 24, 2006)

I have a Sony KDL-46XBR2, produced Sep. 2006. A sticker with a "X-20" is next to the production date.

I have the HR20 connected to the TV with HDMI and also digital optical to the rec.

The picture has been fine via HDMI but Thur. night, the local HD channel showing Grey's Anatomy started to show audio out of sync with the HDMI. I had to turn on the rec., also the picture also started to show some pixel breakdown.
I thought it might be bad signal strength.

This morning, HDNet audio started to have drop outs every other second but the picture was fine.

I have done a red button reset and reconnected the HDMI to the TV.

I will report back after watching tonight.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

travelswiss said:


> That's what is odd. When setting up the HR20 I selected all four options as my TV accepts: 480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i, and 1080p. I had also toggled native mode off and on and still had no video. It wasn't until holding down on the "format" button before I received picture. Very strange.


That is odd if your set really accepts all those sources.

If native mode is off I think you'd be better off just picking the one resolution that is native to your set (I suspect that would be either 720p or 1080i--actaully since your set takes 1080p I suspect it is a 1080p panel and if that is the case you'd want the HR20 to only have 1080i checked...if native mode is off.)

However if native mode is on you might want to check all of them if your TV has a beter scaler.


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks- change has been made to 1080i only. It's a Sammy LN-S4095D- the manual only lists 720p and the 1080's, but CNET also lists both 480's...


----------



## Wildcat_1 (Oct 7, 2006)

I also have seen the audio problem. I run out optical to a Pioneer amp and saw the same thing during the bronco chiefs and with the in and out of audio during commercials.


----------



## pcbosis (Sep 23, 2006)

I have been having no problems with the HDMI port until this morning when I turned on the tv and directv. Component works but I need the HDMI to work (paid over $130 for the cable). I called DTV and they had me reset the HD box and I lost all of my recordings (thanks DTV) and it still has the same problem. When I reset the DTV box I get a washed out picture on my tv telling me that the DTV box is receiving data from the sat but after getting the data is complete I just get a blue screen of death on my Vizio. Good work DTV you fix something and then screw up other things. I wish there was a way that you could turn off or on the updating process (other than disconnecting the cable from the dish). 
I bought the Vizio a couple of months ago from Sams club.


----------



## Frank5575 (Nov 1, 2006)

I would like to see this information, if available

-) Make and Model of TV - *Samsung LN-s3251D*
-) Year TV was made - *I assume 2006*
-) Firmware version of the TV software - *Not Sure?*
-) If you are using a HDMI switcher of any type (box or amp)... if so, what make/model - *No Switcher*

And finally a description of the problem... be it Audio or Video.

Ok, I'm new to this HDMI and HD stuff this may or may not be an HR20 issue but here it goes. I have my HR20 HDMI plugged into HDMI of the TV. Video and sound work great, I am seeing a little pixelation on the HDMI input Component appears to be a little clearer.

My main issue is the Audio. I have my Digital Out of the TV connected to my DVD receiver and I am NOT getting 5.1. If I connect my DVD receiver to the Digital out of the HR20 I can get 5.1. I know the Digital Out of the TV will produce 5.1 becuase when I tune to an OTA from the TV it outputs 5.1 to my DVD receiver. Any help would be great if it is something I'm doing wrong, orif this is just another one for the list.


----------



## Flores (Nov 25, 2006)

AKAI LCT2785TA

Unable to determine firmware, TV is about 7 months old...


HDMI issue:

Picture is GREAT. Audio suffers from drops and pops when the DVR is sending HD content to the monitor. SD content (even when its being scaled up to 1080i) works fine.

This is INCREADIBLY anoying, and has been going on since I got my DVR 2 weeks ago.

upgrades dont seem to have affected this issue. DVR works fine with component video out and optical audio to the head unit, but it would be NICE if if the HDMI would work 100% (as the flat screen in question is in a diffrent room).

Also, I tried several brands and lengths of cable, on the theory that perhaps I was picking up some kind of interference... no good. 

Help?


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

Frank5575 said:


> My main issue is the Audio. I have my Digital Out of the TV connected to my DVD receiver and I am NOT getting 5.1. If I connect my DVD receiver to the Digital out of the HR20 I can get 5.1. I know the Digital Out of the TV will produce 5.1 becuase when I tune to an OTA from the TV it outputs 5.1 to my DVD receiver. Any help would be great if it is something I'm doing wrong, orif this is just another one for the list.


I have a similar setup, optical to my reciever and HDMI to the TV, with no problems

I suspect your problem is with a setting on your reciever as it needs to know, or auto sense, the type of signal comming into the optical/digital connection--it might be set to PCM or something. If not set correctly, and off the top of my head I don't remember the setting options, you may not hear anything.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

travelswiss said:


> Thanks- change has been made to 1080i only. It's a Sammy LN-S4095D- the manual only lists 720p and the 1080's, but CNET also lists both 480's...


Humm, according to Samsung, you set should support all these resolutions: 
1080p/1080i/720p/480p/480i

So while setting to the HR 1080i is what you should do in your circumstance it does not explain your symtoms. Either the HR20 had problems outputting the low resolution signals or your set had a problem auto detecting them.

-Russ


----------



## JDA (Nov 8, 2006)

HDMI not working on both:

1) Pioneer 5071
2) Sharp 46D62u

I first had the Sharp TV and would get nothing over HDMI, just a black screen. I had other problems with the Sharp so I exchanged it for the Pioneer. Same issue on the Pioneer, just a black screen. I confirmed that the cable and the input on the Pioneer work with a HDMI DVD player so I know it's the HR20.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

911medic said:


> My usual HDMI post:
> ...HDMI output causes my TV to recognize ALL programming as 16:9, even if it is SD 4:3. When this happens, my TV's "16:9 Enhanced Mode" kicks in, vertically compressing the output (even if 4:3 content) to widescreen format. If the content is already widescreen, it's squished vertically even further than 16:9.


OK, I had this happen to me last night with SD 480i content output as 480P 'with native mode selected.' The SD channels were squashed vertically. However when I had this happen I also toggled the wide/stretch modes on my TV to try to fix it; I can't be sure if the issue as the HR20, my TV, or the combination of the two. I switched the HR20 to a 1080i broadcast and then back to to SD and it fixed itself.

I have a Sony v2500 1080P LCD set.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

OK, Sometimes when switch from a 480P show to a 1080i show the HR20 switches first to 720P and then to 1080i! It is not 100% reproducible but does happen often.

I think I saw similar behavior back when I used a component connection but I am not sure. This happened with HDMI.

My HR 20 is set to native and I have 480P, 720P & 1080i set as resolutions supported. It is attached to a Sony v2500 1080P LCD set. (I find outputting 480P instead of 480i produces a better image with my TV; that is why I don't check 480i.)


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

-) Make and Model of TV -- Sony KD-34XBR960
-) Year TV was made -- 2004
-) Firmware version of the TV software -- Unk
-) If you are using a HDMI switcher -- MonoPrice 5x1, but not using it yet.  

After the 0xFA update, I switched back to HDMI from component and everything seemed fine. But last night, the following happened...

#1 - My family just got done watching the movie Hidalgo on AMC, I merely changed the channel to my local MPEG4 ABC station, but then I changed video inputs from Video 7 (HDMI) to the Sony's internal ATSC tuner to watch the USC-ND game.  

After the game, I changed back to Video 7 and the screen was blank. Nothing. I all that I did was to press the power key on the remote to turn it off and then a second time to turn it back on. The video game back.

#2 - Later, while watching a recorded show, the screen just went blank. I initially thought my TV turned off, but it didn't. I power cycled the HR20 via the remote and the video came back.

Any ideas?


----------



## Tyrod (Nov 1, 2006)

I also wonder how many people are trying to convert HDMI to DVI.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

Tyrod said:


> I also wonder how many people are trying to convert HDMI to DVI.


I suspect some folks do this but you need to know that you have to both convert hdmi->DVI AND run RCA stereo to the TV. I know of no one that makes an inexpensive HDMI->DVI converter that can also take the HDMI digital audio and convert it to standard stereo. [It is unlikly that a DVI set would have a TOS input for digital Dolby.]

But it is also possible (likly?) that on older sets that have DVI that you can get a higher resolution picture using component.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm just kinda amazed that people are worried about audio on hdmi... It seems to me that using the speakers on your tv is like driving your corvette on the donut spare... If you have spent the money on a HD tv then the couple hundred bucks for a real 5.1 system is pocket change...


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

houskamp said:


> I'm just kinda amazed that people are worried about audio on hdmi... It seems to me that using the speakers on your tv is like driving your corvette on the donut spare... If you have spent the money on a HD tv then the couple hundred bucks for a real 5.1 system is pocket change...


Agreed, but it really depends upon your set and equiptment set-up. For example some sets I believe will pass thru DD5.1 out a TOS connection to a reciever. In this setup you could then leave your reciever set to your TV.


----------



## jgrade (Oct 1, 2006)

First HDMI issues

Samsung HL-S7178W DLP
HR-20 set to 1080i w/native off.

HR-20 connected directly to TV. Was watching live when picture went green for a moment and then black. Channel changes did not fix issue. Still had sound (connected TOSlink to receiver). Turning the power off (putting the HR-20 into standby) solved the problem.


----------



## Flores (Nov 25, 2006)

houskamp said:


> I'm just kinda amazed that people are worried about audio on hdmi... It seems to me that using the speakers on your tv is like driving your corvette on the donut spare... If you have spent the money on a HD tv then the couple hundred bucks for a real 5.1 system is pocket change...


Consider that I would rather blow $89 on a HDMI cable to run to my flat screen in the bedroom (which no one watches when someone is watching the main system) than spend the money for another reciever in the bedroom, the convienece of just having the audio there vs having to run seperate cabling seems to be pretty clear.

I'm finding now that my problem may be related more to PCM audio issues with my reciever. I was able to replicate my audio quality problem on my optical output by switching it from dolby to PCM...


----------



## Richard L Bray (Aug 19, 2006)

Frank5575 said:


> I would like to see this information, if available
> 
> -) Make and Model of TV - *Samsung LN-s3251D*
> -) Year TV was made - *I assume 2006*
> ...


Your situation is typical. My SXRD outputs DD 5.1 only from OTA programs. The HDMI inputs are capable only of receiving 2 channel sound; therefore there is only 2 channel available to output to your receiver. I believe this is a limitation of HDMI ver. 1.1. Bottom line: Connect your HR20 via optical directly to your receiver if you want DD 5.1.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

houskamp said:


> *I'm just kinda amazed that people are worried about audio on hdmi... It seems to me that using the speakers on your tv is like driving your corvette on the donut spare...* If you have spent the money on a HD tv then the couple hundred bucks for a real 5.1 system is pocket change...


AMEN brother


----------



## dcborn61 (Jun 26, 2006)

TV: Philips: 32PF7320A/37 
Year TV was made: 2006
Firmware version of the TV software: BX23U-1.4.0.0_03081
No Switcher

Ok, I just got my HR20 installed yesterday. With HDMI cable, I have a thin green vertical stripe on the right side of the picture with 720p and 1080i resolutions. Swapped in another HDMI cable and got the same result. With composite cables, no bar. Installer said he had never seen that before. Has anyone else had the same experience? Tried searching for "green bar" and "green stripe" but didn't find anything.


----------



## ptwat (Nov 27, 2006)

houskamp said:


> I'm just kinda amazed that people are worried about audio on hdmi... It seems to me that using the speakers on your tv is like driving your corvette on the donut spare... If you have spent the money on a HD tv then the couple hundred bucks for a real 5.1 system is pocket change...


Maybe, but if you paid that much for a Corvette would you not want it to run on a doughnut spare also?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

btmoore said:


> Yes, too many of the exact same bugs release after release.





glennb said:


> Mine has been STABLE ever since the day I bought it the first week of October. If they waited till every single software bug that affected a small group of people was fixed we'd all be waiting around forever for OTA. Mine has worked fine software release after software release. It does work as DVR right now.


Apparently not everyone has had the same negative experiences as the first poster. Neither has my group of 14 users. We all share the second (positive) poster's experience. Not one lockup, not one autocancel, not one bad recording, not one lockup - no reboots ever done, not one.

The more I read these "opposite end of the candle" posts regarding the exact same firmware update and same HR20 boxes, the more I'm convinced that 90% of the remaining small number of issues are either environmental variables (cabling, connectors, switches, dish pointing, HDMI incompatibility), or else defective hardware components on a very few boxes (remotes, hard drives).

After diagnosing PCs for over 20 years, I've learned you have to narrow the problems down to what is *different* between 2 locations with differening results, *not* what is the same. I'd bet that if every user having a problem carefully *thoroughly* checked all their cables, connections, and multiswitches (*not just visually*), as well as other environmental variables (HDMI/DVI switches for example), they may uncover hidden problems there, instead of the HR20. Loose connectors are a real problem and yet not uncommon. Thereafter, after a full reboot, if the problems still persist, I'd just ask for a new HR20 altogether. My guess is that the remaining HR20 problem locations would end up being very few indeed.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ptwat said:


> Maybe, but if you paid that much for a Corvette would you not want it to run on a doughnut spare also?


No, I would want to run it on the upgraded tires that I added to it (aka a quality sound system.. vs TV Speakers)


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> No, I would want to run it on the upgraded tires that I added to it (aka a quality sound system.. vs TV Speakers)


I think he meant that the corvette *should be able* to run on the spare (TV speakers), not that it's the best option (quality sound system).


----------



## meandij (Nov 27, 2006)

A direct HDMI connection between my HR20 and KDL46S2000 isn't working.

HR20 SW version 0xfa

Symptoms:

-black screen with TV on HDMI input
-when TV is on the component input and HDMI is also connected to the HR20, about once every 15s the screen goes black for about 1 second and recovers. Removing the HDMI cable allows the component input to function correctly.


Troubleshooting:

-reset HR20
-tried various combinations of turning on the tv and or HR20 before or after one another
-verified TV HDMI port and cable work, using another HDMI source

Has anyone made a successful connection between the HR20 and KDL46S2000?


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, I think I've determined that it was a bad Sony (?!?) HDMI cable. But for now, I've changed my HR20 back to component until I can some more HDMI cables for my switch.

I think that I've also ruled out the KD-34XBR960 as a factor as my new Oppo DV-970HD works fine with the Oppo supplied HDMI cable direct to the TV.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

dcborn61 said:


> Ok, I just got my HR20 installed yesterday. With HDMI cable, I have a thin green vertical stripe on the right side of the picture with 720p and 1080i resolutions. Swapped in another HDMI cable and got the same result. With composite cables, no bar. Installer said he had never seen that before. Has anyone else had the same experience? Tried searching for "green bar" and "green stripe" but didn't find anything.


Try using your Phillips remote to move the image. We've got a Philips plasma at work and I also saw that green stripe on the right side of the display. The guy who installed it told me that he used the remote's navigation button to move the move the image. Green stripe is now gone.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

R8ders2K said:


> Well, I think I've determined that it was a bad Sony (?!?) HDMI cable. But for now, I've changed my HR20 back to component until I can some more HDMI cables for my switch.
> 
> I think that I've also ruled out the KD-34XBR960 as a factor as my new Oppo DV-970HD works fine with the Oppo supplied HDMI cable direct to the TV.


My 960 works fine, even through my JVC 702B amp


----------



## dcborn61 (Jun 26, 2006)

R8ders2K said:


> Try using your Phillips remote to move the image. We've got a Philips plasma at work and I also saw that green stripe on the right side of the display. The guy who installed it told me that he used the remote's navigation button to move the move the image. Green stripe is now gone.


Thank you R8ders2K! When I got home, 2 clicks on the remote moved the picture to the right and eliminated the green bar.


----------



## pcbosis (Sep 23, 2006)

pcbosis said:


> I have been having no problems with the HDMI port until this morning when I turned on the tv and directv. Component works but I need the HDMI to work (paid over $130 for the cable). I called DTV and they had me reset the HD box and I lost all of my recordings (thanks DTV) and it still has the same problem. When I reset the DTV box I get a washed out picture on my tv telling me that the DTV box is receiving data from the sat but after getting the data is complete I just get a blue screen of death on my Vizio. Good work DTV you fix something and then screw up other things. I wish there was a way that you could turn off or on the updating process (other than disconnecting the cable from the dish).
> I bought the Vizio a couple of months ago from Sams club.


Today I switched my tv back to the HDMI port and everything is working ok (for now) I did not unplug either the dtv box or the tv and I did not notice any new update for dtv. Something reset itself. Well waiting for dtv to send me a replacement box that I don't need now.


----------



## Flores (Nov 25, 2006)

I think I have ruled out HDMI as an issue with my setup. It seems to be some kind of issue with PCM decoding on the MP2 HD stations ONLY.

The DD audio is clean, but switching the optical output to PCM nets me the same clicks, pops, squeals and drop outs that I was getting on the HDMI cable.

This does NOT happen on the MP4 (HD Local) stations, only the movie channels and old HD channels that I had with my 3 LNB dish.

Could the filters that are still installed on the feed lines be causing this somehow?


----------



## Frank5575 (Nov 1, 2006)

houskamp said:


> I'm just kinda amazed that people are worried about audio on hdmi... It seems to me that using the speakers on your tv is like driving your corvette on the donut spare... If you have spent the money on a HD tv then the couple hundred bucks for a real 5.1 system is pocket change...


I agree with you, I already had a DVD Reciever with ONE Optical Input. This is where I think my confusion lies - does HR20 HDMI output 5.1 or not? If it does I assumed the 5.1 from the HDMI would Passthrough to the Optical Out of my TV... I now assume I am I wrong in thinking this. If this is the case I am probably looking in to an Optical Audio switcher to swicth between my HR20, My OTA TV tuner (until Dtv gets the OTA working), and my Xbox 360.

Thanks
Frank


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

Frank5575 said:


> I agree with you, I already had a DVD Reciever with ONE Optical Input. This is where I think my confusion lies - does HR20 HDMI output 5.1 or not? If it does I assumed the 5.1 from the HDMI would Passthrough to the Optical Out of my TV... I now assume I am I wrong in thinking this. If this is the case I am probably looking in to an Optical Audio switcher to swicth between my HR20, My OTA TV tuner (until Dtv gets the OTA working), and my Xbox 360.
> 
> Thanks
> Frank


Yea, it seems that most newer TVs are not sending any digital inputs signals thru the optical out except for OTA signals. At least that is true on my Sony v2500; I too realized this the hard way.


----------



## ptwat (Nov 27, 2006)

911medic said:


> I think he meant that the corvette *should be able* to run on the spare (TV speakers), not that it's the best option (quality sound system).


True.
These opinions also assume that everyone puts the same importance on sound which is not necessarily a good assumption. Having excellent tires on a corvette does mean you can or want to take every turn at maximum lateral force (especially when it snows- bad or mediocre audio content).


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

ptwat said:


> True.
> These opinions also assume that everyone puts the same importance on sound which is not necessarily a good assumption. Having excellent tires on a corvette does mean you can or want to take every turn at maximum lateral force (especially when it snows- bad or mediocre audio content).


If you are using tv speakers you can't produce 5.1 anyways... (never seen a tv with 5 speakers and a sub)


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

ptwat said:


> True.
> These opinions also assume that everyone puts the same importance on sound which is not necessarily a good assumption. Having excellent tires on a corvette does mean you can or want to take every turn at maximum lateral force (especially when it snows- bad or mediocre audio content).


LOL...this corvette analogy is getting confusing...

My TV supposedly has a good set of built-in speakers (Consumer Reports rated this model's sound as "very good") capable of outputting virtual surround sound, but I've never once used them. I immediately disabled them and always use my surround sound. But, I'd like to have the ability to (via HDMI, or otherwise) if I want.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Earl, I had the problem of no video and sound with the HR20 connected via HDMI to my LG 37LC2D. As it turns out it was the hardware itself that was the problem. I requested a replacement HR20 and HDMI now works. 

One problem though I do get the snowy screen if the HR20 is in standby for too long. A few presses of the "format" button and I am back in business. I can live with this but I do hope that they fix this issues as well. I am happier now though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Rarely -- AFAIK only about once every two weeks, we turn on the TV and get a brightly saturated pink screen. Video is still visible. We were getting it about 50% of the time when using Native mode. 

Fix is simple - putting the HR20 in standby with the TV on, then bringing the HR20 out of standby fixes the problem 100% of the time. 

Problem does not seem to appear with component. 
Problem does not seem to appear when HR20 is left "on" 100% of the time.

Very minor, very easy to deal with, actually had this issue since getting the HR20 but I report it here just so others are aware.


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

HDMI to DVI and picture is shifted to the left. No way to center.

Mitsubishi 55" Rear Projection WS-55313
HR20-700
HDMI to DLP connection


----------



## digitalcarbon (Dec 2, 2006)

I just purchased a 1080p HDTV, had DirecTV install HDTV, bought a HDMI cable, connected the HD20 HDTV Receiver to the TV and the TV flashes every few seconds if the resolution is higher than 480p. Details on hardware are below:

TV = Samsung 56" DLP™ HDTV (HL-S5687W)
Manuf Date = 11/2006

Directv Receiver Model = HD20
Manuf = 100

Please update the firmware ASAP on he DTV Reciever.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

digitalcarbon said:


> I just purchased a 1080p HDTV, had DirecTV install HDTV, bought a HDMI cable, connected the HD20 HDTV Receiver to the TV and the TV flashes every few seconds if the resolution is higher than 480p. Details on hardware are below:
> 
> TV = Samsung 56" DLP™ HDTV (HL-S5687W)
> Manuf Date = 11/2006
> ...


digitalcarbon, Welcome to DBSTalk. 

Do you have an H20 or an HR20? I ask, because this thread pertains to HDMI issues with the HR20.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Unless they have started using new manufacturers I would think he has an H20 based on the 100 code he posted.


----------



## rsonnens (Nov 8, 2006)

digitalcarbon said:


> I just purchased a 1080p HDTV, had DirecTV install HDTV, bought a HDMI cable, connected the HD20 HDTV Receiver to the TV and the TV flashes every few seconds if the resolution is higher than 480p. Details on hardware are below:
> 
> TV = Samsung 56" DLP™ HDTV (HL-S5687W)
> Manuf Date = 11/2006
> ...


This doesn't sound correct. It is either a hardware issue with the HR20 or an issue with your new set.


----------



## Tyrod (Nov 1, 2006)

I have a Samsung HL-R series TV (last years DLP model) connected thru HDMI, with my HR20, and it works fine. In fact, it worked so well, I'm using the HDMI switching features in my Yamaha receiver to control the input to the TV.


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Clint Lamor said:


> Unless they have started using new manufacturers I would think he has an H20 based on the 100 code he posted.


DUH on me!!!!!!!!! :lol: I didn't bother to read the 100 code.


----------



## tbfisher (Dec 2, 2006)

-) Make and Model of TV
ViewSonic N3250W
Model # VS10769-1M
Ser# PS40542A0449
-) Year TV was made
10/05
-) Firmware version of the TV software
Unknown
-) If you are using a HDMI switcher of any type (box or amp)... if so, what make/model
No switcher

And finally a description of the problem... be it Audio or Video.

Alternates between black screen and noisy, flickering
full screen. No audio is present. The monitor works fine
when connected to the DVI output of an Nvidia PC video
card and also a Samsung SIR-T451 OTA HDTV tuner. 
Power cycling everything does no good.
Component works fine.

Any suggestions will be appreciated as I am witholding
payment to D* until this problem is resolved. Please email
me as I don't regularly monitor this group.
Thanks,
Tom Fisher
Dallas,TX


----------



## S. DiThomas (Oct 8, 2006)

digitalcarbon said:


> I just purchased a 1080p HDTV, had DirecTV install HDTV, bought a HDMI cable, connected the HD20 HDTV Receiver to the TV and the TV flashes every few seconds if the resolution is higher than 480p. Details on hardware are below:
> 
> TV = Samsung 56" DLP™ HDTV (HL-S5687W)
> Manuf Date = 11/2006
> ...


Digitalcarbon:

Sounds like a HDCP/handshake issue. The TV should be HDCP compliant. Confirm same with the MFG website.

If so change out cables that is the most likely issue.

Also be sure that you have - don't know the H20 - but be sure you have set the TV input for the HDMI port you are using to correctly reflect that the box may be transmitting audio and video over the HDMI connection (usually this setting is referred to as Analong/Auto/Digital in the HDMI settings on some TV's).

And be sure you have current firmware - check the H20 forum on how to manually download an update if that can be done. Then disconnect the H20 from the TV, try a red button reboot and then connect and restart the connection to the TV and turn the TV on then the H20.


----------



## tbfisher (Dec 2, 2006)

>And be sure you have current firmware - check the H20 forum on how to >manually download an update if that can be done. Then disconnect the H20 >from the TV, try a red button reboot and then connect and restart the >connection to the TV and turn the TV on then the H20.[/QUOTE]

Where's the H20 forum? I don't see one
on dbstalk.com
Thx,
Tom Fisher


----------



## tbfisher (Dec 2, 2006)

>And finally a description of the problem... be it Audio or Video.

> Alternates between black screen and noisy, flickering
>full screen. No audio is present. The monitor works fine
>when connected to the DVI output of an Nvidia PC video
>card and also a Samsung SIR-T451 OTA HDTV tuner. 
>Power cycling everything does no good.
>Component works fine.

Correction....audio IS present

Any suggestions will be appreciated as I am witholding
payment to D* until this problem is resolved. Please email
me as I don't regularly monitor this group.
Thanks,
Tom Fisher
Dallas,TX[/QUOTE]


----------



## anywhereat (Dec 1, 2006)

Enrique B Chamorro said:


> I have a Sony KDL-46XBR2, produced Sep. 2006. A sticker with a "X-20" is next to the production date.
> 
> I have the HR20 connected to the TV with HDMI and also digital optical to the rec.
> 
> ...


I have a similar setup:
-) Make and Model of TV:*Sony KDL-40XBR3*
-) Year TV was made:*Sept 2006, also have "X-20" designation.*
-) Firmware version of the TV software:* Don't know*
-) If you are using a HDMI switcher of any type (box or amp)... if so, what make/model: *None*

I have seen the same pixel breakdown issues you documented, but also found the exact same symptoms using component. I found that my issues were related to recording programs on local HD channels, not to HDMI. I have been able to view HDMI successfully but I do not use HDMI audio, so I do not know if there were any audio sync issues.

HTH.


----------



## w6fxj (Aug 10, 2005)

tbfisher said:


> >And finally a description of the problem... be it Audio or Video.
> 
> > Alternates between black screen and noisy, flickering
> >full screen. No audio is present. The monitor works fine
> ...


Tom - There is a well known problem between the DirecTV H20-100 HDMI output and a number of Samsung HDTV's. One of these years DirecTV will get around to fixing this. Until then you can use the component interface. BTW: If you withold payment to DirecTV you may end up with no DirecTV service. Is that what you want? If so you are on the right track!


----------



## jarrodward (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi all, just getting started here. First Post.

-) Make and Model of TV
Sharp LC - 42D62U 

-) Year TV was made
2006 (just purchased in October)

-) Firmware version of the TV software
unknown

-) If you are using a HDMI switcher of any type (box or amp)... if so, what make/model

none


The problem:

As of 11/22, the HDMI has not worked on my HR20. Have been using cheap component cables since. I have tried nearly every combination of turning on/off, reseting, but seems to be no solution. I have also used a DVI/HDMI cable to connect my pc from time to time, so seems like it is not a TV terminal issue. 

Any suggestions? Haven't seen anyone posting on the Sharp issue. 

ps. I tried to take back my HR20 today at Best Buy. They were sold out in NJ. I wonder if it is disgruntled people returning too many units....


----------



## Orange Peel (Nov 25, 2006)

TV: Samsung LN-S3252D Built in 2006, firmware version unknown, no HDMI switcher.

I have not had any issues w/HDMI until last night when the HDMI signal on HR20 went out. Red Button reset did not restore. Finally resorted to full reset and this restored the HDMI signal (at expense of recordings and season passes!). HDMI now working again.


----------



## cawgijoe (Dec 22, 2005)

jarrodward said:


> Hi all, just getting started here. First Post.
> 
> -) Make and Model of TV
> Sharp LC - 42D62U
> ...


I'm thinking it's the HR20. My brother-in-law has a Sony 60A2000 SXRD and his HR20 does not work with HDMI, but other people here have reported no problems with the same set-up.

He has a Sony up-converting DVD player that works fine through the HDMI inputs on the TV.

I told him to get Directv to switch out his box for a new HR20.

I don't think he has had the time to do this. I'll report back when he does.


----------



## jarrodward (Dec 4, 2006)

Orange Peel said:


> TV: Samsung LN-S3252D Built in 2006, firmware version unknown, no HDMI switcher.
> 
> I have not had any issues w/HDMI until last night when the HDMI signal on HR20 went out. Red Button reset did not restore. Finally resorted to full reset and this restored the HDMI signal (at expense of recordings and season passes!). HDMI now working again.


Cawgijoe, thank you for responding. I have to get with DTV, in the meantime, Bestbuy advised that they would take it back, but I'm going to try a full reset first.

On that note, Orange Peel, how do I full reset? Sorry for the naive question. Is it through the menu option? Is there anything to fear other than the loss of saved programs?

Thanks,
Jarrod (ready to push "the" button)... :nono2:


----------



## jarrodward (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey there.

Discussed with customer service this AM, seems nothing they can do. We did go through the software download cycle (entered code in startup) and it stated that we were downloading "00FA", but when I checked the loaded software, it still said OXFA. 

They did take my information and put me on hold for a while while he discussed with supervisor. Was advised that they were collecting information on TVs with similar HDMI problems. Also it was recognized by them as a software issue.

Long story short: No HDMI connection to TV still :nono2: 

Jarrod


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have temporarily un-stuck this thread.

We will re-stick it in a few weeks.
Link will still be availble via Release note discussion thread.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

Earl, Here is another that's been like this since HR20 release:

Make: Pioneer Elite HD1130
Make Date : Feb 2006
Software : Unknown
No HDMI switcher (I have tried it through my 74TXVi receiver and without, same symptoms)

I get HDMI output (720p, which is what I normally output). Then when it gets passed the "Step 1 of 2 : Checking satellite settings, this may take a few minutes" it goes blank. I believe this is when it says "Step 1 of 2, Almost There..." I switched over to component and that's what I caught on the screen.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

employee3 said:


> Earl, Here is another that's been like this since HR20 release:
> 
> Make: Pioneer Elite HD1130
> Make Date : Feb 2006
> ...


So your TV doesn't support 480i over HDMI, yes? If so, that's covered in the troubleshooting guide.


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

iacas said:


> So your TV doesn't support 480i over HDMI, yes? If so, that's covered in the troubleshooting guide.


It does support 480i over HDMI. Where did you get the idea that it doesn't?

This problem exists during startup, not setup.


----------



## iacas (Nov 18, 2006)

employee3 said:


> It does support 480i over HDMI. Where did you get the idea that it doesn't?


I was asking. Note the question mark.



employee3 said:


> This problem exists during startup, not setup.


The problem that exists (and has a solution) in the troubleshooting guide also exists during startup, not setup. Though, to my knowledge, the screen will often appear to die after the very first screen. I don't believe it usually gets to "step 1 of 2."


----------



## employee3 (Aug 15, 2006)

iacas said:


> The problem that exists (and has a solution) in the troubleshooting guide also exists during startup, not setup. Though, to my knowledge, the screen will often appear to die after the very first screen. I don't believe it usually gets to "step 1 of 2."


Exactly. This is a different bug.


----------



## El Pretender (Dec 12, 2006)

Onkyo TX-SR803 A/V Receiver

HR-20 700S DirecTV

Panasonic PT-50LC13 (Firmware Not Upgradable)

As with the other post with the Onkyo receiver, I also get red washout using the HDMI cable through the receiver. When I plug it directly into the TV, picture quality is good. For now I am using component inputs.


----------



## NKy.Yall (Apr 8, 2004)

Tyrod said:


> I have a Samsung HL-R series TV (last years DLP model) connected thru HDMI, with my HR20, and it works fine. In fact, it worked so well, I'm using the HDMI switching features in my Yamaha receiver to control the input to the TV.


Tyrod, I just activated my HR20 yesterday via HDMI. Picture looks good and it sounds good, only problem is I cannot get the sound thru the TV only without turning on my a/v surround system {connected via dig/optical cable out of the HR20}. It will play thru both TV and a/v but no sound while trying to go with the TV only. I did a re-boot {several n fact } and still the same problem. My TV by the way is a Samsung - HP-S5053. I was wondering how did you get the audio to the tv thru your avr without getting both the a/v as well as the audio from the tv??? If I un-plug the HDMI after each time I use the avr it works like it should thru the TV only but reaching up behind a TV up on a wall is a real pain in the a$$ to keep resetting the TV AUDIO if you know what I mean. Any ideals would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A bump...

How is HDMI behaving with 0x104 and 0x108?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> A bump...
> 
> How is HDMI behaving with 0x104 and 0x108?


For me, 0xFA fixed almost 100% of the problems that I was having. There were still occasional audio/video dropouts, but a quick "power off" of the HR20 and then a power on invariably solved the problem. These workarounds were few and far between, so it was not annoying in the least.

It will take a few days on 0x108 to determine if the problem exists - hopefully others who have had more substantial problems can report good things here.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Running 0x108... this may or may not be an HDMI issue, related to Native mode. Please see this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=753989&postcount=195


----------



## notlocddot (Mar 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> A bump...
> 
> How is HDMI behaving with 0x104 and 0x108?


Still have the red washout with my Onkyo TX-SR674S.


----------



## Lightman (Nov 6, 2006)

Version: 0x108
Worked this way in previous versions also

HR20 won't power on with my HDMI switch and my TV off. I have a Radio Shack HDMI Switcher 15-1940 and a Toshiba 30HF83. If the HDMI switch is set for the HR20 and the TV is OFF, then the HR20 won't power on. Once I turn the TV on the HR20 will power on automatically since it has already sensed pressing the power button. The TV is a DVI input, btw. 

Is there really any condition specified in an HDMI interface that would/should prevent a device from powering on? I wouldn't think so, but I'm just guessing. It seems to me that nothing in an HDMI interface should block power up, but I may be wrong. Anyway, I thought I'd report it in case it's an issue that hasn't been uncovered.


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

Earl (and anyone else),

I have had the H20 and had no issues until upgrading yesterday to the HR20. When connecting via HDMI, I cannot see 480i content on my TV. The TV message states unsupported mode, but that's impossible since I've been doing it on my H20 for months. Any time I go to TV type and try to add 480i, the screen initially comes up and then goes blank. This happens with or without NATIVE mode selected on the HR20.

I have a Samsung LN-S3251D made 2006.
HR20 (0xFA) directly connected to the TV, optical audio to my receiver.
Component works like a charm on all resolutions, but since this TV has only one component input, I want to use HDMI, so that my DVD player can use the component (let alone that 480i over HDMI worked perfectly with the old H20.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## nctengr (Dec 17, 2006)

For Frank5575...

The optical out on the LN-S3251D is only 2.1 as well, so even if you could get 5 channel to the TV, it would only output 2.


----------



## irshterp (Dec 19, 2006)

Samsung LN-S3241D
2006
Sorry, don't know firmware
No switcher.
HR20

Just got the tv yesterday. Component working fine. NO HDMI signal at all. Attempted the reset of the TV, which worked downstairs on my Panasonic Plasma, thanks by the way. No go on the Samsung. Just a no signal message. 

Changed native, attemped all setting, 1080i, etc, etc. Help, anyone???


----------



## yesongs (Oct 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> A bump...
> 
> How is HDMI behaving with 0x104 and 0x108?


I grabbed 10B on Santa's second ride

I had switched from HDMI to component several updates ago, as after one of them my HR20 locked up and even with a complete reboot it would not come back.

It's been fine on component ever since.

Was tickled with OTA, and feeling a bit more confident so I went to the effort of reconnecting HDMI yesterday - working fine once again.

FWIW - I have a JVC PD-42WX84 42" Plasma

Eddie


----------



## firemed509 (Jul 16, 2006)

Today after my H20 updated to 0x108 I'm having issuies with audio drop via my HMDI. No problem with RCA cables. 

TV- Samsung HLR5078


----------

